# A monstrosity against all hedgehogs everywhere!



## Fred McHedgie (Apr 10, 2011)

This is disgusting! I go to a drug store, I walk down the isle and I see this.....







A dog toy for the brand "Pet Quirks". Now what the **** is this suppose to be? Hedgies don't make those noises, at least very rarely if ever. So what is this suppose to be, the sound a hedgie makes as it's being chewed to death by a dog? I think that small animals, like hedgies are looked down upon too much. The whole world seems to be biased towards dogs more than anything. So, what, are animals that are smaller than cats and dogs on this planet just to cater to cats and dogs? I've attended a veterinary assisting program, and even there everyone took dogs and cats more seriously, and those were the animals we mostly learned about. I don't think that this is cute, and in real life that hedgie toy would not be smiling if it was making that sound and being in a dog's mouth.

Reasons why I don't like this:

1. hedgies are monatarily expensive; not just some cheap rodents

2. hedgies have more purpose in them than being "chew choy"

3. really, in the long run dogs are selfish beings who want our food and know what's good for their own wellbeings, so they stay with us

4. hedgies are NOT that stupid





And to make things better, I saw other chew toy hedgies that were bigger and a darker brown that were suppose to be European hedgies. shame, shame, shame,shame :evil:


----------



## xkatymayx (Jan 25, 2011)

That is a very odd looking hedgehog that makes odd sounds! In the UK we have many hedgehog dog toys and they do not bother me. It is just a toy, dogs don't always know what they are, especially if they are in countries that do not have wild hedgehogs. I sometimes buy dog hedgehog toys to give to my own hog!


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

I bought one...for me...cause it made me laugh. It really is a silly toy, I try not to take the world too seriously. I doubt a dog knows what it is...it's shaped like a ball and makes silly noises.  Brillo on the other hand...he hates it. He gave it a *huff* reaction :lol:


----------



## Popple321 (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree the two before me...relax its just a stupide toy. It's no different than a dog having a squirrel, rabbit, or skunk toy. My dog has a rabbit and he snuggles with it. He loves it to death and carries it all over the house the way my sun did with BB, his stuffed cat when he was little.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Fred McHedgie said:


> This is disgusting! I go to a drug store, I walk down the isle and I see this.....
> 
> A dog toy for the brand "Pet Quirks". Now what the **** is this suppose to be? Hedgies don't make those noises, at least very rarely if ever. So what is this suppose to be, the sound a hedgie makes as it's being chewed to death by a dog? I think that small animals, like hedgies are looked down upon too much. The whole world seems to be biased towards dogs more than anything. So, what, are animals that are smaller than cats and dogs on this planet just to cater to cats and dogs? I've attended a veterinary assisting program, and even there everyone took dogs and cats more seriously, and those were the animals we mostly learned about. I don't think that this is cute, and in real life that hedgie toy would not be smiling if it was making that sound and being in a dog's mouth.
> 
> ...


I get where you're coming from, but when it comes to chew toys, I look at it like... dogs were at one point in time predators of squirrels, birds, etc. Giving them a jingly plastic cat toy isn't much fun for them, and what else are they supposed to make chew toys look like? :lol:

Personally, I buy them and put them in my hedgie's cage because they are cute and she likes to hide under them. 



Popple321 said:


> I agree the two before me...relax its just a stupide toy. It's no different than a dog having a squirrel, rabbit, or skunk toy. My dog has a rabbit and he snuggles with it. He loves it to death and carries it all over the house the way my sun did with BB, his stuffed cat when he was little.


I don't think you meant to sound rude, but it did kind of come across that way. I just wanted to point that out because we do have more than a few members here that are a little sensitive when it comes to other posters failing at making their politeness clear. And we have lost more than a few due to them feeling disrespected by posters who forget to re-read what they say to make sure it doesn't come across as mean or disrespectful. Just keep that in mind


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah, they're toys. Dogs have stuffed cat toys. :roll:


----------

